# My car got keyed



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

...


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Xlr8machineshop said:


> So my car got smoked the other day someone didn't like my park job and decided to do $1500 worth of damage to the drivers side o the car but it's good to know your dealer they said they'd fix it for around 900 and comped me a 50thousand dollar gmc Acadia ended up working out they said it would be done tmrw so il post pics of it finished I didn't get good pics of the scratch but il see if I can post those up as well



Please learn how to form complete sentences before you post...


----------



## Horizon314 (Feb 10, 2012)

limited360 said:


> Please learn how to form complete sentences before you post...


Lol I do have to agree with you here but I have to cut him some slack since his car got keyed.


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

...


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

...


----------



## superdave (Oct 4, 2011)

Again, no periods, and it's badgering.


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

would appreciate this tread just being closed seeing no one has anything good to say!


----------



## superdave (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol just giving u a hard time. I'd be choked if it happened to me, I was at the beach one day and came to my car to find the entire passenger door of my celica pushed in. People are ignorant, pretty sweet the dealer giving u a good deal tho.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Character


----------

